# info



## pippa2012 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Honey,

I'm not too clued up on thyroid issues, have you seen this thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264667.msg4603144#msg4603144 There are ladies there with both under and over active thyroids despite the title.

Might be worth popping over and saying hello to see if there's any advice.

Best wishes
LV x


----------



## SandraNL (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thyroid issues should be treated in advance, because it also might cause miscarriages. I don't know enough about thyroid issues myself, but know a few women who have been suffering from repeated miscarriages and proper medication helped them to become a mother afterwards. Just look for a specialised doctor, an average IVF doctor normally has a lack of knowledge about this topic.

Sandra


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

our surro had an underactive thyroid and was on thyroxine for a while b4 we started treatment, not sure the dose was as high as you state though, but if she was a surro 18 months ago it obv wasn't an issue then ? Any clinic would let you know anyway of any issues, have you rang a clinic to ask them, they are usually happy to answer questions


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi I have the same as your surrogate my thyroid was removed 6yrs ago and I am also on 150mcg of thyroxine...when I was pregnant with my son I was monitored closely by a specialist just to make sure my thyroxine levels were stable and scanned quite regularly...I had no problems what so ever and went on to have a very healthy baby boy weighing 8lb 9 half oz   .. hope this helps x


----------

